# 30 in 8 weeks! Can I lose some weight in time?!



## Ria (Jan 12, 2009)

Well, here I am! I turn 30 eight weeks on Wednesday (March 11th) and I want to lose some weight. I have tonnes to lose, but I know I'll feel better if I just get on and make a start. 

I went to an aerobics class tonight and I'm gonna aim for the gym at least three times a week. I'm currently 227 lbs, and, I will have a goal in time, but I'm just gonna try for 7 lb goals to start with.

Wish me luck! Any advice, hints or tips readily welcomed!!!

Gonna do a FOTD at the weekend, and some more up to my birthday to get some feedback so I have a good one for my party. Any cc welcomed!!!


----------



## Korms (Jan 12, 2009)

7lbs is a great goal to start with and it sounds like you've got plenty of motivation to exercise.  The extra activity coupled with healthy eating is a dead cert for weight loss, provided you are sensible with the diet.  I find Weight Watchers really good, even if you don't attend meetings the concept and online resource is useful.


----------



## kariii (Jan 13, 2009)

Even the forums at weightwatchers.com are FREE and so much information. it's great for support and resources. GOOD LUCK , you can definitely do it!


----------



## Penn (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm glad that you are very enthusiastic and positive about this, I don't have any advice or anything but I just wanted to wish you luck. I'm sure you can do it and keep us updated!


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 25, 2009)

Well, I've heard many times that 2lbs a week is normal & healthy, so please don't be disappointed if you don't hit the 30lb mark! Just move your goal to 30lbs at 30... so you have until age 31. However, you might get close just because some people can lose 10 lbs of water weight in the first few weeks. 

Can I ask how tall you are? 

Good luck, congrats on the decision and give us an update! Your bday is getting close =)


----------

